# winchester white box



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, popped the cherry on my xd-9 this afternoon, she is no longer a virgin.


However, one issue arrose while at the range. Had 3 no-fires out of the first box of 100 wwb 9mm 115gr FMJ from wal-mart. All 3 had striker marks on the primer.

Anyone else have that many out of a single box?

I fired another 100 115s and 100 124s with no failures.

Has me a little worried about the 147gr JHP i picked up. If needed and those don't go boom after the click I might be dead before I can clear and re-acquire.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

When I pulled the trigger for the first round on my new Para 1911 it went click. It hasn't missed a beat since. I would chalk it up to a new tight pistol. I wouldn't worry if it doesn't do it anymore after say 250 rounds or so. You need to shoot a box of the stuff you plan to use as a self defense round just to make sure there are no hickups. Some pistols can be real particular about there diet.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

gmaske said:


> You need to shoot a box of the stuff you plan to use as a self defense round just to make sure there are no hickups. Some pistols can be real particular about there diet.


Agreed, nothing is guaranteed but testing the ammo to make sure it cycles properly does help to get rid of the worries.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i've got a sig that hates wwb once and a while. it eats everything else. i dont know if maybe they use two or three different kinds of primers during manufacturing or not but it could be your xd doesnt like a certain primer or it might have been a few faulty ones. try a couple different brands and see how that goes. definatly run through a couple fault free boxes of good stuff through it before calling fit for duty.


----------



## hbski (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

So it could be the striker not hitting hard enough? Even with pretty deep indentations on the primers of the duds?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

hbski said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> So it could be the striker not hitting hard enough? Even with pretty deep indentations on the primers of the duds?


I would be inclined to label them duds. Have you tried to fire them again? I've only had maybe one that wouldn't fire at all. I've shot a fare amount of WWB in 45 ACP with no problems at all but they use a larger primer were as the 9mm uses small pistol primers. Bottom line is I'm thinking it was just the luck of the draw that you got a box of WWB with a few bad primers just as you were checking out your new shooter. I wouldn't worry at this point unless it keeps showing up. Volume will tell the story so shoot em up and see what happens. You should allow a break in period on a new pistol too before you start getting worried.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Remember that Winchester bargain ammo is bulk ammo. and they are not going to be as reliable and they wont give the best accuracy. It's cheaper for a reason.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

hbski said:


> Ok, popped the cherry on my xd-9 this afternoon, she is no longer a virgin.
> 
> However, one issue arrose while at the range. Had 3 no-fires out of the first box of 100 wwb 9mm 115gr FMJ from wal-mart. All 3 had striker marks on the primer.
> 
> ...


I've put 500 rounds of WWB through my XD-9.....not a single dud. You can't rule out a bad batch of primers.....but if you see the failure pop up more, I'd have the gun looked at.

I also did a test with the 147 gr JHP from Winchester.....just to be sure there weren't any firing/feeding issues. They worked flawlessly as well.


----------

